
Book Summary: Atomic Habits by James Clear - durmonski
https://durmonski.com/book-summaries/atomic-habits/
======
chipz
_Lesson #2: How Habits Work : Cue, craving, response, reward_ Is pretty
similar with Charles Duhigg's The Power of Habbit, does this book have
connection?

~~~
Graziano_M
That book is referenced directly. Instead of a whole book about it this book
spends barely a chapter.

